# Hvac duct work for dust collection



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I need to get permanent piping in place for my dust collector. I priced 6"thin wall PVC piping and it is $3.40 per foot. I can get 6" metal HVAC duct work for less than$2.00 per foot at Lowes. I have not checked with CC Dickson a HVAC supply company. What are the pros and cons of using HVAC piping for dust control.
Tom


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

I used metal duct before and the only problem I had was with the elbows. The adjustable ones were a source of leaks. Talk to an A/C supplier to see if they have solid elbows.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I use a mix of 26ga hvac ducting and actual spiral DC pipe.

I use hvac elbows when needed and I tin tape the seams.

Go to a pluming and heating supply house, lowes sucks for things like this


----------

